# Partitionierungs Tips?

## BOperator

Hi!

Möchte Gentoo auf ner 30Gig Platte installieren.

Könnte mir jemand nen Tip geben, in welchen Größen ich

die Platte am besten einteile???

Bisher hatte ich folgende Größen:

/boot      64 MB

swap   1024 MB

/              *

Möchte das gerne besser aufteilen, z.b. für /home etc.

Nur in welchen größen dimensionier ich das bei ner kleinen

30er Platte??

Es sei dazu gesagt, dass da nix graphisches drauf läuft... nur Console.

Will des ding später zur Firewall aufbohren... später... irgendwann...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke für eure hilfe,

BOperator

----------

## tux2

Wie viel arbeitsspeicher hast du?

1GB swap find ich etwas übertrieben

bei 512 mb arbeitsspeicher tät ich so bis 150mb swap machen

bei 256: max 200 mb swap.. 

bei mir ist der swap meistens fast leer

sogar aufm server mit 32 mb arbeitsspeicher komm ich beim normalen betrieb nicht über 10mb swapbenutzung

zu den anderen aufteilungen:

wie viele benutzer willst du später mal unter /home verwalten?

ich tät jedem user ca 5gb geben (denk damit kommt man gut aus)

und den rest dann "/"

----------

## BOperator

hmm.. also User wird es effektiv nur den root geben...

soll ja eigentlich mal nen kleinen server geben (wenn ich mal genug erfahrung hab, so en ding aufzusetzen - work in progress)

im /home will ich die www geschichten drin haben, kann man ja in den configs irgendwo angeben... oder hab ich mich da verlesen???

RAM hab ich 512MB... und es heist ja immer swap soll 2x ram sein.

hab eben auch gelesen, das manche die dist und portagefiles auf ner seperaten partition haben... nur leider weiß ich net, wo die drinne liegen.

Wieviel GB werden zum kompilieren vom system gebraucht? und wo wird das System kompiliert (Verzeichnis?) (hab mir überlegt, dass man nach dem kompilieren den space ja wo anders zuordnen könnte... oder denk ich da um zuviele ecken?)

und empfohlen wurde mir auch mal das /tmp verzeichnis auf ne seperate partition zu legen... 

nur wie gesagt... größenordnungstechnisch hab ich null plan

----------

## tux2

 *BOperator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> im /home will ich die www geschichten drin haben, kann man ja in den configs irgendwo angeben... oder hab ich mich da verlesen???
> 
> 

 

kann man

 *BOperator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RAM hab ich 512MB... und es heist ja immer swap soll 2x ram sein.
> 
> 

 

des war früher mal so, wo man noch nicht so viel ram hatte.

bei 512MB reichen 250MB swap fürn serverbetrieb locker aus.

 *BOperator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hab eben auch gelesen, das manche die dist und portagefiles auf ner seperaten partition haben... nur leider weiß ich net, wo die drinne liegen.
> 
> 

 

portage: /usr/portage

distfiles: /usr/portage/distfiles

packages(fals die mitgebaut werden): /usr/portage/packages

Bei mir siehts so aus:

portage-tree liegt (noch) auf der "/"-Partition; distfiles und packages auf ner anderen platte und sind mit symlinks darauf verknüpft.

 *BOperator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieviel GB werden zum kompilieren vom system gebraucht? und wo wird das System kompiliert (Verzeichnis?) (hab mir überlegt, dass man nach dem kompilieren den space ja wo anders zuordnen könnte... oder denk ich da um zuviele ecken?)
> 
> 

 

zum kompilieren selbst können bis zu 2GB benötigt werden (openoffice, firefox,..).

des wird alles unter /var/tmp/portage kompiliert. der platz wird, sobald emerge das (einzelne)packet kompiliert hat, ins system kopiert und anschliessend aus /var/tmp/portage gelöscht. dafür ne extra partition zu erstelln ist nur sinnvoll wenn man ne 2te platte im pc hat und des kompiliern auf diese "auslagert" (scheint aber bei dir nicht der fall zu sein *denk*).

 *BOperator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und empfohlen wurde mir auch mal das /tmp verzeichnis auf ne seperate partition zu legen... 
> 
> 

 

nicht auf ne seperate partition sondern auf ne extra festplatte.

du kannst /tmp auch in den speicher legen; so habs ich gemacht

```
mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /tmp
```

----------

## BOperator

WOW... des nen ich Information!!! DANKE!

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die frage,

wie groß mach ich dann die Partitionen für

/usr/portage

und

/usr/portage/distfiles

und wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll/würd es was bringen

/var

ne eigene Partition zu gönnen?

----------

## tux2

/usr/portage hat bei mir so um die 90MB (ABER der portage-tree wächst und wächst...)

/usr/portage/distfiles kann man nicht so genau bestimmen.. bei mir ists z.Z. bei 1,2 GB (war vorm aufräumen auf 3GB)

kommt drauf an ob du die sourcen behalten willst oder nach dem installieren löschen magst.

Desweiteren ist es dann sinnvoll ein script einzusetzn (forum-suche) dass ältere sourcen löscht.

/usr/portage und /usr/portage/distfiles täte ich auf eine partition; größe zw 1GB und 3GB (bei guter distfiles-verwaltung müsste des ausreichn)

/var tät ich net auf einer extra partition; bringen tuts nix(wüsst net was)...

Auch ne gute frage wäre die wahl der filesysteme...

welches dateisystem kommt mit vielen kleinen dateien am besten zurecht? (für portage-tree)

mein "/" läuft auf xfs und bin recht zufriedn, aber da hat jeder andere ansichten  :Wink: 

Grüßle,

tux2

----------

## BOperator

Super! dann hab ich ja jetzt alle Informationen zusammen!!!

Also, nochmal kurze Zusammenfassung:

/boot            64 MB

swap          256 MB

/usr/portage   5 GB (großzügig)

/home            1 GB

/                    *

Seh ich das jetzt so richtig oder hab ich noch was vergessen??

Vielen vielen Dank für die super Hilfe!!!

----------

## tux2

 *BOperator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /boot 64 MB
> 
> swap 256 MB
> ...

 

/home tät ich auch noch auf 5GB setzen; wir sind doch großzügig  :Wink: 

dann kannst du da auch noch irgendwann einen ftp-server laufen lassen

und hast auch noch 20GB fürs system übrig

 *BOperator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielen vielen Dank für die super Hilfe!!!
> 
> 

 

Bitte bitte, wir sind doch alle liebe, hilfsbereite gentoo-user   :Laughing: 

----------

## psyqil

 *tux2 wrote:*   

> /usr/portage hat bei mir so um die 90MB

 Interressant... bei mir sind's 436MB... Hast Du irgendwie getrickst?

----------

## tux2

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *tux2 wrote:*   /usr/portage hat bei mir so um die 90MB Interressant... bei mir sind's 436MB... Hast Du irgendwie getrickst?

 

hm.. hat sich wohl der konqueror verzählt. hab grad nochmal ein "du -h /usr/portage" drüba laufen lassen, und siehe da: 372M

naja.. ändert aber nichts an seiner partitionierung (hat ja eh 5GB vorgesehen)

Grüßle,

tux2

----------

## Sandal Tolk

Wenn ich das richtig sehe kommt eh nur Gentoo auf die Platte? 

Dann reichen doch 2 Partitionen, 1 fürs System und die andere für Swap.

Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin auf der selben HD verschiedene Partitionen anzulegen. Im Endeffekt kommst du dann doch mal an einen Punkt, andem du feststellst, dass die eine Partition doch etwas zu klein gewählt war, weil etwas unvorhergesehenes dazwischen gekommen ist.

z.B. is bei mir letztens durch div. NWN Fanmodule mein NWN Ordner um ~2 GB gewachsen und die Partition die ich für /opt hatte war viel zu klein. Andersrum könnte auch für dein Homedir zu wenig Platz sein etc.

Da würd ich lieber alles in eins lassen und dann hast du keine Probleme mit solchen Sachen.

Ich finde eine große praktischer  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

meine empfehlungen für swap:

Ram unter 384 MB -> 2*Swap

384 bis 512 -> Swap genauso groß

bei alles über 512 MB Ram -> Swap ein viertel oder noch weniger

wenn man Suspend to Disk vorhat, dann muss Swap mindestestens so groß wie der Ram sein

----------

## c07

Einige Anmerkungen:

Die alte Swapregel (doppelt so viel wie RAM) ist nach wie vor als ungefähre Obergrenze sinnvoll (wenn weniger als 1/3 realer Speicher ist, wirds in der Regel unerträglich). Praktisch braucht man heute normalerweise viel weniger, außer man benutzt swsusp, aber die Verschwendung fällt meistens nicht ins Gewicht.

/boot als eigene Partition ist in den allermeisten Fällen sinnlos.

/home ist bei einem Server ohne tatsächliche User auch eher sinnlos, aber man kann es natürlich als Ersatz für ein eigenes /www nehmen, was schon sinnvoll sein kann.

/var als eigene Partition hat den Vorteil, dass man damit die meisten Schreibzugriffe auf einen kleinen Teil der Platte konzentriert (separates /usr wirkt aber umgekehrt ähnlich).

Die Überlegungen mit eigener Partition für Portage waren eher theoretischer Natur bzw. für Spezialfälle. Zumindest bei den Distfiles sind die Nachteile durch verminderte Flexibilität größer als die Vorteile. Distfiles und normaler Tree auf einer gemeinsamen eigenen Partition vereint tendenziell die Nachteile.

Der Portagetree hat tatsächlich weniger als 100 MB, aber mehr als 100 K Dateien, was bei 4KB-Blocks schon mindestens 400 MB Platzbedarf auf der Platte bedeutet.

Mit kleinen Dateien kann Reiser (sowohl 3 als auch 4) besonders gut umgehn, aber wenn man schon lauter kleine Dateien beieinander hat, wirkt auch eine Reduzierung der Blockgröße (was allerdings in der Regel Geschwindigkeit kostet).

----------

